
Knight Foundation media innovation contest 2011 winners - nreece
http://www.knightfoundation.org/press-room/press-release/knight-foundation-media-innovation-contest-announc/
======
nowarninglabel
Knight Foundation is awesome, they gave us (www.kiva.org) a $250k grant for
our upcoming launch of Kiva Detroit.

